# KING KEVIN CATCHES 14.15LB MONSTER!!!



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Guys,

Kevin fished brooks hines lake today and caught the largest bass of his life! It ate a plastic crawfish on the bed. This fish is the 2nd largest fish in Brooks Hines lake history! I true monster! Congrats on a great catch Kevin. I took this picture at his shop earlier today....The fish weighed 14.15lbs


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

awesome fish kevin!!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a beast congrats


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a beast congrats


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a monster bass. Congratulations, I wish I had the patience to fish like that. Awesome.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

What a brute! ... Bring back net boy.


----------



## broxson16 (Aug 25, 2008)

That thing is freakin huge!!! By the way, where is BB?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

The pictures do not do the bass justice. I got to see it in person and it was a sight! Kevin is truly the king of Brooks Hines Lake.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Fish Fry! Fish Fry! Fish Fry! What a fish, and it's been along time coming congrats! 



Does that make 5 over 10lb? :bowdown


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice fish. I just have one question. Are you releasing all those big females that you are catching? I know brook hines wants you to keep all the little ones but thought they wanted to release the big females. Just asking.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i think kevin is going to mount this one


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW!! That is awesome! What kind of gear does he use to land these fish.......just curious


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Bait casting reel with 40lb power pro.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome fish!:bowdown:bowdown



Length & Girth and some good pics = a repro mount and she gets to go fight another day.



Anyway you want to do it though! Awesome fish for sure!:clap


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Excelent Fish.:clap I need to get back into fresh water fishing so I can do that on the days the ocean is too rough to go out on....


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

All hail the king baby!


----------



## machine09 (Mar 21, 2010)

Holy cow that things a pig! That unheard of where I'm from!


----------



## RODMIESTER (Dec 1, 2007)

Kevin,I mean "King Kevin" , you the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations


----------

